

US and Israel were behind Stuxnet claims researcher - imran
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12633240

======
trotsky
Article was pretty light on the details. I thought the new york times did a
pretty good job of convincing me it was a joint israel/us op back in january:

Israeli Test on Worm Called Crucial in Iran Nuclear Delay

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/world/middleeast/16stuxnet...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/world/middleeast/16stuxnet.html?_r=1&ref=stuxnet)

(pay special attention to the national laboratory discussion)

It doesn't sound like Langner is presenting any proof per-se, but then again
it's not something I'd stand up on a chair and prove if I could.

~~~
joe_the_user
There's also <http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10596> where an
Israeli general supposedly is given credit for the attack which make it sound
like it's a pretty "open secret"

------
bugsy
The article had absolutely no new content, this has been the rumor for months,
discussed in numerous articles and blogs, and is the obvious speculation that
would occur to anyone. HMMM - Someone attacked Iran's nuclear program? Gosh,
now who would want to do an awful thing like that!

Lacking is any evidence or any reason to be writing a new article stating the
same thing one more time.

------
gohat
My reaction to this was to laugh and think 'what a surprise!' That said,
interesting that he claims most of the work was done by the US.

------
guelo
The question is, could this be considered an act of war? And if so, is it an
illegal attack under international law?

~~~
jerf
I disagree. That question is all but meaningless. I see no evidence that any
portion of the international community gives a rat's ass about "acts of war".
Many people try to cover this up by pointing fingers at some chosen target and
showing about how they flout the old European rules for how countries should
relate to each other, but since nobody follows them finding some entity that
did would just prove that entity to be a chump. It does make it easy to point
fingers and try to distract you with a song and dance about how evil some
individual party is, since everyone has a list of violations of the old
European laws/concepts a mile long now. Some parts of the international
community like to talk about it when it is convenient but disappear instantly
when it becomes the slightest bit inconvenient.

("So you're saying the actions of $SOME_DISFAVORED_ENTITY are just OK with
you, then?" No, I'm saying the dimensions I measure ethical behavior on have
little to do with the phantom international law system. It only works when
most or all participants agree to be bound by it, something that has not been
true within my lifetime. I have not given you enough info in this post to
guess what my judgments are.)

~~~
guelo
They are not "old European rules". The US used to be a leader in establishing
treaties like the Geneva Conventions, Biological and Chemical Weapons
Conventions, Nuclear Non-Proliferation, etc.

It is a more recent phenomena in the US that is paranoid about UN governance
and refuses to sign onto things like the ICC and the Mine Ban Treaty, and
tends to want to ignore international law in favor of a might means right
approach. Things have gotten much worse for the respect of international law
after Bush's aggressive stance after 9/11.

Still, these are valid treaties that most countries have signed.

For the US and Israel to be banging the drums of war over Iran's supposed
violation of the NNPT while at the same time committing illegal acts of
industrial sabbotage is huge irony.

~~~
kpozin
> For the US and Israel to be banging the drums of war over Iran's supposed
> violation of the NNPT while at the same time committing illegal acts of
> industrial sabbotage is huge irony.

To me that doesn't seem ironic at all, and in fact morally (if not necessarily
legally) consistent. They're trying to prevent nuclear militarization in Iran,
and in this case doing so in a non-violent manner, specifically avoiding
further "banging the drums of war."

~~~
adrianwaj
Delta Force commander talks about Ahmadinejad in relation to nuclear issues
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-Nk3NjHndA#t=22m54s>

------
gersh
Who actually wrote the worm? Was it Israelis? Was it Americans? How was it a
join operation? It could have been just Israel involved.

------
levigross
ughhhh another article on stuxnet......

